# New BMW Z4M Coupe



## raven (May 7, 2002)

What do you guys think about selling my Porsche 997 Carerra S and replacing it with one of these new Z4M Coupes? I've had a slot at my local BMW dealer and could get one of the first ones in September.

Still loving the 997 but am really just thinking about what to go for next - the 997 has always been a dream car for me but I also love thinking about what to get next - just from a change point of view if nothing else.

Any views appreciated.

Cheers,

Ed


----------



## dj c225 (Nov 3, 2004)

Bad move in my opinion.

Known as "downgrading" stick with the Porsche a much better car, looks far better and goes better.

Please don't do it.


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

997?........Z4?........997?.........Z4?

What are you nuts? Z4 is a pile of junk in comparison!

I have never liked them and no matter how fast and agile you make it, I still wouldnt have one.


----------



## Widget (May 7, 2002)

Have you lost your job?


----------



## fastasflip (May 13, 2003)

Steak or Burgers.....Steak or Burgers.......Super Model or Jade Goodie.....Super Model or Jade Goodie

When is your next appointment?


----------



## raven (May 7, 2002)

Hehe, thought I would get this response. It's true - one of my mates told me that if I sold the 997, it would be like a public admission that "I couldn't afford it" or "couldn't drive it properly" or whatever.

So do I keep the 997 forever? Where do I go from here? I haven't got kids at the moment so don't need a sensible car, but until I do, what other options are there without "downgrading"?


----------



## Widget (May 7, 2002)

A 997 is a sensible car isn't it?

I was thinking of changing the Cayman to a 997 when kids come along.

It's a tricky situation to be in. No matter what anybody says, not only do we like driving nice cars, we like to be _seen_ driving nice cars.

Why do you want to change the Porsche? How long have you had it?


----------



## CapTT (Mar 2, 2003)

raven said:


> What do you guys think about selling my Porsche 997 Carerra S and replacing it with one of these new Z4M Coupes? I've had a slot at my local BMW dealer and could get one of the first ones in September.
> 
> Still loving the 997 but am really just thinking about what to go for next - the 997 has always been a dream car for me but I also love thinking about what to get next - just from a change point of view if nothing else.
> 
> ...


Madness is all it could be. Either change your medication or up the dosage . Porsche to BMW :?: .


----------



## dj c225 (Nov 3, 2004)

raven said:


> Hehe, thought I would get this response. It's true - one of my mates told me that if I sold the 997, it would be like a public admission that "I couldn't afford it" or "couldn't drive it properly" or whatever.
> 
> So do I keep the 997 forever? Where do I go from here? I haven't got kids at the moment so don't need a sensible car, but until I do, what other options are there without "downgrading"?


So go for an F360


----------



## The Silver Surfer (May 14, 2002)

Raven, you posted this in the wrong section. :wink:


----------



## Niko (May 10, 2005)

i never thought i would hear of such a thing! how can you move from a 997 s to a ZM4? i think you been in the sun for too long mate! 

moving on from the Porsche is in maybe the Ferrari move, or aston or Lambo! deff not going to the bemmer mark!

all the reviews i read about the bmw it seems its just an engine with 4 wheels, point and shoot it out of corners, nothing to special!

i think the 997 s should stay, not sure about the "cant afford it" stuff, just more of personel choice.

niko


----------



## sssgucci (Nov 20, 2004)

Whatever you do dont go the DB9 route. I have detailed 4 so far and on average each one breaks down atleast 1-2 times a month.


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

sssgucci said:


> Whatever you do dont go the DB9 route. I have detailed 4 so far and on average each one breaks down atleast 1-2 times a month.


And i would still have one if i could afford it.


----------



## Niko (May 10, 2005)

genocidalduck said:


> sssgucci said:
> 
> 
> > Whatever you do dont go the DB9 route. I have detailed 4 so far and on average each one breaks down atleast 1-2 times a month.
> ...


so true, they just one of these cars that you know are rubish mechanically and compared to other marques dont handle that well, but suppose we all suckers for sleek lines!

niko


----------



## raven (May 7, 2002)

I've had the Porker for 18 months now from new. I love driving it and also the day to day practicality of it. There are quite a few in London and despite being a great car, it's not too "look at me". This also means I can park it on my street without any problems (so far). All the other options mentioned so far have big downsides:
Aston: unreliable from what I can see and also nothing like the car the Porsche is
Ferrari: basically everyone thinks you're a tosser
Lambo: ditto, and I wouldn't dare leave it anywhere.

So bearing in mind I will want to change the Porsche at some point, what do I go for? I would love a Turbo, but think I will wait until I can park it in a garage rather than on the street. Also, it's not really different enough from what I have already to get really excited about.

Which is why I started thinking about the Z4M....  :?


----------



## raysman (May 12, 2006)

raven one thing for sure if you go for the z4m i doubt you will see another on the road as the uk only has 200 allocated .so you may make a profit if you sell it on quickly .you can then buy a new gt3 as this car is supposed to be ok now as an everyday driver .


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

raven said:


> I've had the Porker for 18 months now from new. I love driving it and also the day to day practicality of it. There are quite a few in London and despite being a great car, it's not too "look at me". This also means I can park it on my street without any problems (so far). All the other options mentioned so far have big downsides:
> Aston: unreliable from what I can see and also nothing like the car the Porsche is
> Ferrari: basically everyone thinks you're a tosser
> Lambo: ditto, and I wouldn't dare leave it anywhere.
> ...


Sound logical Ed, and beyond 'other peoples percetions' (so what?!?), as a fit-for-purpose car the Z4m could well fit the bill.

We all know that the M3 (and esp the harder CSL) is capable of running the 997 so close as to be inseperable at any thing but insane roads speeds, and also on most tracks in the right hands.

I don't see why the Z4m will not be at least as good a road car. And suitably 'different'. As someone else points out, RHD supplies will be limited, so residuals over a year could be favourable too. 997 used values have softened as supplies have grown, so now may be a good time to change. You can always go back to 997 after a relatively cheap year in a Z4m.

If you are self confident enough to not feel the need to trade-'up' and subscibe to other peoples petty weapons-power race dogma, trading across is pretty smart. :wink:

Why should everyone have to get a 'better' is more expensive car than before?

Dark metallic blue with anthracite wheels. Or one of those new sexy flat finish satin metallics.

...but my money would be on the new M3 which is going to be the must-have car next year, frustrating Audi's RS4 whic is currently having far too easier a ride. :wink:

Looks great. And mean. :twisted:


----------



## raysman (May 12, 2006)

that m3 looks quite nice ,is it a real interpritation or a photoshop of what it may look like ?the wheels look huge almost too big ,and whats under the bonnet that requires such a big buldge ?


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Niko said:


> genocidalduck said:
> 
> 
> > sssgucci said:
> ...


Makes sense for a TT owner to buy one then eh, stick with what u know. :wink: :lol:

That M3 is a shop if ever ive seen one!


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

raysman said:


> that m3 looks quite nice ,is it a real interpritation or a photoshop of what it may look like ?the wheels look huge almost too big ,and whats under the bonnet that requires such a big buldge ?


I think the over size wheels are by adobe.

It looks great anyway.


----------



## raven (May 7, 2002)

garyc said:


> raven said:
> 
> 
> > I've had the Porker for 18 months now from new. I love driving it and also the day to day practicality of it. There are quite a few in London and despite being a great car, it's not too "look at me". This also means I can park it on my street without any problems (so far). All the other options mentioned so far have big downsides:
> ...


Cheers Gary - the first post or indeed opinion away from the Forum which knows where I'm coming from!

I didn't realise that the Z4M was a limited edition - that certainly increases the appeal. Power to weight ratio is pretty close to the 997 and whilst I'm not expecting a similar drive, let's be honest, I don't drive the 997 to the limit so I doubt I will be shedding tears over the lack of performance in the Beemer.

I hate being bothered by the "image" issue - I've wanted a 911 since I was a child and do not know many petrolheads who don't want one - (and if I'm honest, I do like the fact that it is a desirable car) but I am just as excited about driving something new.

The new M3 is of course an option and I love the pic (photoshop or not...) but it won't be around for a while.

Anyone know whether it's best to sell my 997 before the warranty runs out? It's only 2 years for Porsches...


----------



## The Silver Surfer (May 14, 2002)

raven said:


> Anyone know whether it's best to sell my 997 before the warranty runs out? It's only 2 years for Porsches...


With Porsche's reputation, if you ARE going to keep it beyond the two years, I would strongly suggest you buy the extended warranty from Porsche.

If you are going to trade the car into another dealer, then I don't think having a third year warranty is going to make any significant difference to what you get for the car.

If you're going to sell it privately, then it's, more than likely, going to make it more attractive to any potential buyer, and therefore easier to sell on.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Ed - I'd sell within factory warranty if you can - then the next owner can pay the Â£750 to extend it.

My mates recent 996 problems drove home the value of the factory warranty and it's effect on resale desirability...


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

I think it's a good idea to own a lot of cars before you die, so I can't see a problem with changing to the Z4M., having owned the 997 for a couple of years.

Most of the people round here are far too image conscious.

If you have steak every day eventually you will yearn for a burger.


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

Just spotted this one, you could PM Nolive, He test drove a Z4M roadster ( i know you are looking at the Coupe) but i think he may be able to give a good insight, he did at the last meet anyway

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... hp?t=62769


----------



## RenZo (Feb 14, 2006)

ive herd that they are only making 200 zm4 coupes for the uk.. could be a good investment..?

oh here the latest spy shots of the new m3.. u cant tell much thou..




























you cant realy tell much thou..


----------



## NIIK_TT (May 7, 2002)

Raven

Cant say I agree with ur opinion on what u think the majority of peoples opinion of a 360 is.

I have had very positive responses and the drive is totally different to anything I have driven before. Try it !

If ur worried about the attention then go for a blue or black. Doesnt stand out as much.

I know what u mean about where to go next... I had that problem ... but I think if ur fortunate enough to be able to go for a Ferrari then u should but the hard part is finding a good one.


----------



## raven (May 7, 2002)

NIIK_TT said:


> Raven
> 
> Cant say I agree with ur opinion on what u think the majority of peoples opinion of a 360 is.
> 
> ...


Sorry mate - no offence intended! There are always exceptions! Don't get me wrong, I absolutely love Ferraris. I do think that all expensive cars can sometimes bring the worst out in people - I was driving my Porsche across Putney Bridge last weekend and a chap started doing the w*nker sign at me - I wasn't even moving at the time. I just think that if I drove a Ferrari, I would get even more of that sort of attention, even if it was in black.

But more importantly, I would just worry sick about it being parked outside my house every day. You can get away with it with a 911 cos they are quite common, but Ferraris less so.

The other point is that I tend to drive either very short distances (ie to the shops) or long distances and from what I have heard, Ferraris are not that comfortable on a long journey :?


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

Who are you trying to please with this purchase? You? In that case, go for the Z4M Coupe and enjoy!


----------



## TTwiggy (Jul 20, 2004)

I was driving my Porsche across Putney Bridge last weekend and a chap started doing the w*nker sign at me - I wasn't even moving at the time.

It was probably Jampott - he's not keen on porkers....


----------



## NIIK_TT (May 7, 2002)

Well its up to u.... 360 is surprisingly easy to drive on short distances and long.

But try taking one on a test drive at the very least then u can make up ur own mind from your experience not what u heard from someone else.


----------



## raven (May 7, 2002)

NIIK_TT said:


> not what u heard from someone else.


I doubt any dealer will allow me to take a Ferrari on a 200 miles test drive :wink: but I know what you mean.

I bet your Ferrari is garaged? Unless I move house and spend a ridiculous amount of cash, that's not an option for me...


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

TTwiggy said:


> I was driving my Porsche across Putney Bridge last weekend and a chap started doing the w*nker sign at me - I wasn't even moving at the time.
> 
> It was probably Jampott - he's not keen on porkers....


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: lol.

ps was he wearing a bobble hat and drooling whilst 'directing' the traffic? He'd probably forgotten his way back to Sainsburys car park. :wink:

On topic - what's the price indication for the Zmcoupe?


----------



## raven (May 7, 2002)

OK - I have just test driven the Z4M. The Coupe is not yet available so I drove the Roadster.

The car feels very lairy - maybe I have been spoilt with my 997 but there is very little composure and fluidity in the cornering. I had the back drifting out on virtually every low speed roundabout I drove on. Even fast acceleration on the straight made the back feel twitchy and jumpy.

Maybe it's familiarity, but I could not feel confident in this car in the short time that I drove it. Especially with the Sport button selected (which incidentally did not change the "feel" of the car in the same way the Sport button on my 911 does), I simply did not feel there was enough grip at the rear to get me around the corner.

You really have to rev this car to feel the power - at below 4k rpm I could have been driving a 2.5i rather than the M version. As a result, the power does not feel as immediate as it does on the 911 - you have to change down or nothing much will happen.

Steering is light and communicative but not in the same league as the 911 - ie you do not feel every bit of the road underneath you.

The ride is pretty good actually - probably better than the 911 and possibly more comfortable on a longer journey. I had heard negative things about the Z4 suspension so this was a surprise - perhaps it's down to the lack of run flat tyres.

The driving environment is fantastic though - this does feel like a special place to be - grippy seats with loads of lumbar and thigh support (much better than on my 911 although I do only have the standard seats) and a tight cocooned feeling yet not claustrophobic (I'm 6"3). The steering wheel is far too thick however - great if you like that but I prefer the thin multi function wheel on my 997.

Lastly, engine noise was good but more of a whine than the grunt of the 911. At low revs it was nothing spectacular.

Overall, I enjoyed this car, but feel that it does not flatter my driving the way the 911 does. It doesn't feel as fast, yet it feels less controlable. This could be overcome with familiarity perhaps. It requires respect and attention when driving fast - consequently I did not feel nearly as confident driving it quickly - eg a 50mph bend in the 911 would be taken at no more than 40mph in the Z4M.

I will wait to test the Coupe but I don't think it's the change I want right now. Perhaps I will put my name down for the next M3 or just stick with the 911. [smiley=juggle.gif]


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

raven said:


> OK - I have just test driven the Z4M. The Coupe is not yet available so I drove the Roadster.
> 
> The car feels very lairy - maybe I have been spoilt with my 997 but there is very little composure and fluidity in the cornering. I had the back drifting out on virtually every low speed roundabout I drove on. Even fast acceleration on the straight made the back feel twitchy and jumpy.
> 
> ...


Good write up Ed. Sounds like typical M3 performance - nothing special below 4K rpm, then zing. Of course it gives away torque to the 997 with only 3.2L. I read that the Coupe is a different drive again to the cab, since the body shell is that much stiffer enabling the suspension to work better. So that should be an interesting comparison.

Let us know.

ps lets face it, it's no hardship in the 997 eh? :wink:


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

raven said:


> Hehe, thought I would get this response. It's true - one of my mates told me that if I sold the 997, it would be like a public admission that "I couldn't afford it" or "couldn't drive it properly" or whatever.
> 
> So do I keep the 997 forever? Where do I go from here? I haven't got kids at the moment so don't need a sensible car, but until I do, what other options are there without "downgrading"?


Have to agree with the majority, i could never imagine selling a 997 & opting for a Z4 of any variety.

As for what next?? i'd say move into the Turbo or GT3, GT3RS or GT2.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

W7 PMC said:


> raven said:
> 
> 
> > Hehe, thought I would get this response. It's true - one of my mates told me that if I sold the 997, it would be like a public admission that "I couldn't afford it" or "couldn't drive it properly" or whatever.
> ...


Well you would. Wouldn't you :wink:



garyc said:


> If you are self-confident enough to not feel the need to trade-'up' and subscibe to other peoples petty weapons-power race dogma, trading across could be pretty smart. :wink:
> 
> Why should everyone have to get a 'better' ie more expensive car than before?


I think the majority didn't quite 'get' Ed's train of thought...


----------

